# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Hameg παλμογράφοι, Function generator-counter meter , Πεδιόμετρα Sat, Πολύμετρα Fluke

## tsoarbatzis

Πωλούνται τα εξής:
-HAMEG παλμογράφοι 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 100 MHz,    μοντέλα  HM205, ΗΜ303, ΗΜ404, ΗΜ605, ΗΜ507, ΗΜ1004. Ολοι παραδίδονται με 1 καινούριο probe και καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας.
Ολοι έχουν component tester.Ολα τα όργανα είναι ελεγμένα και τεσταρισμένα. Προτού την αποστολή θα αποσταλλεί video με τον σειριακό αριθμό του οργάνου και επίδειξη όλων των λειτουργιών του.

ΗΜ205 130€
ΗΜ303  140€
ΗΜ605  150€

Νεότερα μοντέλα με κέρσορες μετρήσεων,component tester και autoset.

ΗΜ404  230€
ΗΜ507  250€
ΗΜ1004  320€

-Τektronix παλμογράφοι 60, 100, 150 Μhz

TAS455 60Mhz 200€
ΤDS420 150Mhz  340€
TDS2014B  340€

-RIGOL DS1054Z παλμογράφος αμεταχείριστος 320€

-Ηameg Spectrum analyser HM 5012  580€

-HAMEG γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων/συχνόμετρο 1 GHz ΗΜ8030 ΗΜ8021 στά 400€

-Peaktech Function generator παλμογεννήτρια 4055MV καινούρια 230€

-Fluke 85V πολύμετο 240€

-Πεδιόμετρα Satlink 

WS6936 DVB S, DVB T 195€ καινούριο
WS6979 DVB S-S2, DVB T 250€ καινούριο
WS6926 DVB S 160€ καινούριο


20211210_003219.jpg20211219_210834.jpg20211130_003120.jpg20211111_202521.jpg20210201_201151.jpg20211113_205539.jpg

----------

